# Reemployment /Rehired/Civil Service



## Gecko86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Was recently picked up by a Department from the Reemployment list,and 
wondering if anyone had answer for the following:

1.Are there any special provisions for reemployed hires?
As far as getting credit for prior on the job experience for pay purposes?
2.Heard some Dept. that brought people in at the same pay step as their previous Dept.While others are bringing you in at Step 1.
3.Someone mention something about a Civil Service provisions that speaks to this,but have not been able to locate. It says something to the effect that if employed for 1 year @ another Dept after 6 months on the new job you have to be brought to Top step or the equivilant of previous job.
4.Does anyone know if this is true?
5. The guy from our Dept. 

Any help or information would be appreciated. Did call CS but was unable to locate anyone.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

As far as I know, it's some what similar to a lateral. One year to regain your civil service seniority. However, I do not believe that they are obligated to bring you in at a step equivalent to your last step held. It is something that I think must be negotiated by you with your new employer.

I would think that you must have had that conversation with their HR by now. If it's true, then it sounds like you did not like their answer. The bottom line, if I was in your shoes I would probably be happy to be picked up at this point.

My question is this, judging by the majority of your posts in the past, and you penchat for insulting the long standing members, are you planning to give the "GFY" just because you may not like my answer?

I may be wrong but I just don't see any department having to pay you at the step that you were separated from service from your other job. I mean, what's next? If you were making $55,000 top step and the new job is only $52,000 at max., should the Dept. be paying you that rate while everyone else is making $3,000 less?

Like I said, if I was sitting on a lay-off list, I would simply be happy to get a job in the field I love working in.


----------



## Gecko86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone else have more information??


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

The answer is no they do not have to pay you the same step. You get your civil service time back and that is all. The other benefits are contractual to your new department. Some departments bring guys on and insert them into the same step, but are not required to do so. As 263 said if you had five years on another department and then transferred you would not get the extra weeks vacation as if you had worked for that department for those years.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

263FPD said:


> I would think that you must have had that conversation with their HR by now. If it's true, then it sounds like you did not like their answer. The bottom line, if I was in your shoes I would probably be happy to be picked up at this point.


No kidding. Some departments that have the cash don't want to hire at all because they want local recruits. I don't really understand that logic, but that's the way some jobs do things.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Can we help this guy get the job?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Officerobie my guess that some p.ds dont wanna hire layoffs is because of the fact that they may leave for thier home pd at some point. Some chiefs out here feel that way. I heard that there was going to be 60 some Police Officers laid off from North shore agencies, anyone else hear this ?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

:yellowcarded:


OfficerObie59 said:


> No kidding. Some departments that have the cash don't want to hire at all because they want local recruits. I don't really understand that logic, but that's the way some jobs do things.





Macop said:


> Officerobie my guess that some p.ds dont wanna hire layoffs is because of the fact that they may leave for thier home pd at some point. Some chiefs out here feel that way. I heard that there was going to be 60 some Police Officers laid off from North shore agencies, anyone else hear this ?


 My point was actually in reference to a debate we had on here about a year ago where some chiefs only want people from inside their municipalities, see posts 16+: http://www.masscops.com/f16/hiring-soon-74430/


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I agree with you, local recruits or lateral transfers. Did you hear anything about layoffs on the North Shore?


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

A Methuen officer told me that they were facing 28 layoffs if the don't take a ten percent pay cut. In the media it has been reported that Lawrence and Haverhill could each see 30 officers put on the layoff list if they don't make a deal with their cities.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

28 seems like a lot for Methuen, unless they are bigger than I thought. How many cops do they have?


----------

